# Eligibility for State Contributory Pension



## Biffo123 (27 Nov 2015)

Hi,
I worked for a semi state body from 1968 until 2009.
I have 201A contributions between 1968 and 1972
From 1972 until 2009, when I retired, i have D contributions 
Between 2010 and 2012 I have a further 71A contributions.

This is a total of 272 A contributions.

Since then I have paid Voluntary contributions. At the end of 2017 ( 66 in Jan 18) I will have 558 Contributions. 
When averaged over 50 years i will have an average of 11 contributions per year

What amount of State Pension will I receive based on today s  calculations?


----------



## Conan (27 Nov 2015)

Based on the above you should qualify for a ProRata Pension of c10.5/50 x State Pension. So circa €50 per week.


----------



## Black Sheep (27 Nov 2015)

A yearly average of 11 contribs. should give you a pension of €92 personal rate + QA rate (if applicable).
However there also D contributions which may alter the situation and be calculated as a Mixed Rate ProRata pension.


----------



## Biffo123 (2 Dec 2015)

Thank You for replies.
Originally i thought that I would get 92E but I'm inclined to agree with Conan that it would be 50E.

I pay voluntary contributions at A contribution rate. This will cost me 1,900E a  year for next 4 years. That is a total of 7600E.

I know that it all depends how long you live but is it sensible to invest 7600 E for a pension of 50E (taxable)?

How much would an annuity cost for a similar amount?


----------



## Gerry Canning (2 Dec 2015)

Biffo .

To buy a pension of 1,000 @ 65 you need a fund of 25,000 (I kid you not).
To buy your 2,500 would cost you 62,500.
From what I read ,if alive @ 65 and healthy you have 25 left !
Don,t let tax be a main guide.

Would suggest ,do it.


----------



## Meath Lady (4 Dec 2015)

Can anyone throw some light on how the D contributions impact on contributory Old age pension.


----------



## Conan (5 Dec 2015)

D contributions do not count towards the eligibility for the State Pension.


----------



## Meath Lady (5 Dec 2015)

Conan said:


> D contributions do not count towards the eligibility for the State Pension.


Disappointed to hear that. Can years paying D contributions be discounted when counting the yearly average.


----------



## gipimann (5 Dec 2015)

Have a read of the section on pro-rata pensions on this page
http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/State-Pension-Contributory.aspx

It explains how public service contributions (class B or D) can be used to qualify.


----------



## Conan (6 Dec 2015)

To clarify -if all your PRSI contributions are D then you are a member of the non-integrated Civil Service Pension Scheme (joined pre 1995) and thus you civil service pension does not take into account any entitlement to a SW pension. Remember that D contributions are at a much lower rate and as such you don't make a contribution to be entitled to a SW pension.
If however you have a mix of D and A then you may be entitled to a pro-rata pension (see link above). But to be entitled you must have a certain minimum number of A contributions.


----------



## Meath Lady (6 Dec 2015)

Conan said:


> To clarify -if all your PRSI contributions are D then you are a member of the non-integrated Civil Service Pension Scheme (joined pre 1995) and thus you civil service pension does not take into account any entitlement to a SW pension. Remember that D contributions are at a much lower rate and as such you don't make a contribution to be entitled to a SW pension.
> If however you have a mix of D and A then you may be entitled to a pro-rata pension (see link above). But to be entitled you must have a certain minimum number of A contributions.



Thank you. Yes I worked in Local Government from 1976 to 1988 with a 15 month career break. I took an early retirement/redundancy package which gives me a pension of circa 6000 euro currently. I commenced full time employment in 2006 with part time / temporary work from Sept 2004. Since Sept 2004 I have full A contributions with a few credits here and there until April 2006. Since April 2006 I have full A contributions to a current date. Between 1988 and 2002 I had completed the census twice and so have a few A contributions from that period. I may also have a few A contributions prior to commencing in Local Government but these would be very few. I am now almost 59 and trying to plan what i might have for retirement and unsure whether I could continue in my job until 66/67 due to its demands, or also whether the position will exist until I reach pension age. I now have the minimum requirement of 520 A paid or credited contributions. I think I will be entitled to homemakers credits for about 7 or 8 years from 1994  but unsure whether having a small pension or doing the Census / Labour force survey might come against me for that. I also have a rental income and have had during the years from 1994 to a current date on which I pay some prsi contribution. However I don't think that will reflect in my pension contributions. 

I have received a statement indicating my contributions from Sligo which was not entirely correct and which doesn't show any reference to the rental income My husband is self employed. 

Any suggestions ideas or info appreciated. I will read up on the mixed rate contributions in the meantime.


----------



## Conan (6 Dec 2015)

Firstly you need to clarify your PRSI history with the Dept of Soc Protection ( their Buncrsna office). Check about Homekakers credit. That would reduce the number of years used as a divisor and improve your pro-rata %. Also check on any other A Contributions.
When you have a complete record, I suggest to visit your local Citizens Information office. They will help you work out your likely entitlement.


----------



## Meath Lady (6 Dec 2015)

Conan said:


> Firstly you need to clarify your PRSI history with the Dept of Soc Protection ( their Buncrsna office). Check about Homekakers credit. That would reduce the number of years used as a divisor and improve your pro-rata %. Also check on any other A Contributions.
> When you have a complete record, I suggest to visit your local Citizens Information office. They will help you work out your likely entitlement.



Thank you . i will follow that advice. Thanks for your help


----------



## Military (17 Dec 2015)

Conan said:


> Based on the above you should qualify for a ProRata Pension of c10.5/50 x State Pension. So circa €50 per week.


----------



## Biffo123 (18 Dec 2015)

I have read and reread the info on Pro Rata Pensions on social welfare website.
In order to qualify for a Pro rata pension do I need to make voluntary contributions. I have 272 A contributions.


Will I qualify for a Pro Rata pension with 272A contributions?

Will I qualify for a Prorata pension without making any further voluntary contributions?

If I do qualify without making further contr how much would I get?


----------



## Biffo123 (18 Dec 2015)

Black Sheep said:


> A yearly average of 11 contribs. should give you a pension of €92 personal rate + QA rate (if applicable).
> However there also D contributions which may alter the situation and be calculated as a Mixed Rate ProRata pension.


I have checked this out with a pensions officer in Dpt of Social wellfare. They calculate the pension using rule of 260 A stamps + Vol contributions to reach the target of 520. They also calculate your entitlement using Pro Rata rules. The pension you get is the one which is the bigger. So €92 is the amount.

Se also Operational guidelines on Dept Website.


----------



## Annie51 (31 Jan 2016)

Sorry about jumping on this thread, my query is slightly different.  I will be 66 early next year and will be entitled to the full Contributory State pension, €233.10 per week.  I intend to continue working which is part time and will be earning €200 gross per week.  My husband is 3 years younger than me and I was wondering if I could claim him as a dependent.  I know he would be means tested.  We have 2 property's which we have rented out and receive approx €150.00 per week before tax and expenses,  he will be means tested on half of this or do they take the value of the property's and make up the income that way.  Will half my wages be included in his means test?  We own our own house and do not have any mortgage on the other property's.   
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Branz (31 Jan 2016)

Have you read this
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...l_welfare_payment_for_an_adult_dependant.html
and the math on capital 
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...from_capital_for_social_welfare_payments.html


----------



## Annie51 (31 Jan 2016)

Branz said:


> Have you read this
> http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...l_welfare_payment_for_an_adult_dependant.html
> and the math on capital
> http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...from_capital_for_social_welfare_payments.html


Thanks, I will look that up.


----------



## Meath Lady (27 Jul 2017)

Conan, Have you any idea who can  definitely clarify if you are entitled to the Homemakers credit, Is it the office in Buncrana or elsewhere. Also if you give up work in your early sixties who decides whether you sign for credits or pau a voluntary contribution.


----------



## Early Riser (27 Jul 2017)

Meath Lady said:


> Also if you give up work in your early sixties who decides whether you sign for credits or pau a voluntary contribution.



Meath Lady - Just on this point - if you give up work you should apply for Jobseeker's Benefit. your application will be considered. If your giving up was not for a "good reason" you may be disqualified from any payment for 9 weeks. However you should get credited contributions during your period of claim. The Benefit is payable for up to 9 months. Afterwards, if still unemployed you can continue to sign for credits (signing is once a year for this - but I don't think you have to attend in person to sign after age 62).


----------



## Meath Lady (28 Jul 2017)

thanks Early Riser. Going to try to ring Buncrana to check about home Makers. Would like to definitely know whether I was entitled to those credits or not


----------



## Black Sheep (28 Jul 2017)

Homemakers credits are awarded from 1994 to those who stayed at home to care for child under 12(or adult who needed care) so before you ring the Homemakers section make sure you have children's dates of birth to hand. In other words if your youngest child was over 12 in 1994 there's no Homemakers credits


----------



## Black Sheep (28 Jul 2017)

Annie 51
Your husband will *not* be considered an adult dependant on your pension as the rental properties will be classed an asset and not just the rental from them


----------



## Early Riser (28 Jul 2017)

Meath Lady said:


> . Going to try to ring Buncrana to check about home Makers. Would like to definitely know whether I was entitled to those credits or not



I think you need to complete and send in this form :

http://www.welfare.ie/en/pdf/hm1.pdf

I think what is provided for is to have the years spent as a Homemaker disregarded for State pension calculation purposes, rather than credits. You can apply retrospectively. Have a read here :

http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/Homemakers-Scheme.aspx

EDIT: Reading again this morning, it seems you do not have to complete the Form if you were receiving Child Benefit during the relevant years. See Black Sheep's post above re relevant years.


----------



## Meath Lady (29 Jul 2017)

*Early Riser and Black Sheep*   Thanks for the info. My situation is somewhat complex and I am trying to either have as many years as possible disregarded or credited whichever works best.
 I gave up work in January 1988 on an early retirement package as I had two children aged 5 and 3 to take care of, and my husband had set up a business which meant he was away from home a  fair amount. I had a third child in 1990 and as this came into effect in 1994 I should be eligible but I think there are conditions attached.  I did contact social welfare in the nineties and was informed that you did  not need to register once I was in receipt of child benefit which I was.
As I am now approaching 60 and thinking in pension terms I want to establish as best I can how much of a contributory pension I can expect if I live long enough. I know I wont be entitled to anything until I am 67 and am pretty sure I wont be entitled to a full coap. There are seven or eight years from 1994 that could possibly be disregarded and this is what I would like to clarify as this will hopefully enhance the pension. However here is where the difficulty is: I was in receipt of a pension from my employment circa 2500  Irish pounds and am unsure for this reason if I cannot claim homemakers credits/disregard. I also did the census in 2002( but this would probably only exclude that year) and I probably have 12 A contributions  for this. 

When one begins working at 18 like I and most people in my generation did and paid an *A* rated contribution, it is a very long road 49 years in fact until one is 67. My working career began in Sept/Oct 1975.  I may have only paid five or ten *A*  contributions back then, (but I think the count starts from there) before I was employed by civil service and then Local Authority.  My Local Authority years span from mid 1976 to Jan 1988 with a fifteen month career break in 84/85 and these were definitely *D* contributions.

I returned to work in Sept 2004 and have *A* rated contributions with a few credits in 04/06 before I was permanently employed.

I have contacted Social Protection in  Buncrana yesterday and somebody is to ring me back on Monday and hopefully I will be able to confirm my position in this regard.

However if the new pension proposals for 2020 come into effect maybe these years wont make any difference to me.

Any further thoughts or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Early Riser (29 Jul 2017)

Meath Lady - yes it does look like you will not qualify for the *full* State pension but you should qualify for a pro-rata Pension. Hopefully Buncrana can give you some clarification regarding what qualification you might have for the Homemaker Scheme and this should certainly make a difference to the level of pension you eventually receive. 

However, I don't think they can, or will, give you a pension estimate for a variety of reasons (eg, what your record may be from now until pension age, the possibility/likelihood of changes to the qualifying criteria in the interim, etc.). Keeping up your A record from now until 65 should make a difference and is the only other thing you have control over now. If you have your contribution records, the Citizens Information may be able to help with a provisional estimate. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Meath Lady (29 Jul 2017)

thanks for all the help and advise. I am awaiting an updated record of contributions and will certainly chat to Citizens Information then. I understand what you are saying about the pension estimate and if I give up work will definitely keep up my A record either through signing for credits or voluntary contributions. 

It is only from reading forums and advice such as is available here that I realise the value of signing on etc as I never really understood the Social Welfare system as thankfully myself nor any of my family ever had to access it.
Again appreciate all the helpful advice.


----------



## Black Sheep (29 Jul 2017)

Your homemakers years would be from 1994 to 2002, about 8 years or parts thereof. The fact that you had a pension during those years may affect your entitlement as the allowable income (from employment) is €38 weekly.
Ask SW how that would be treated.
Also ask about COS (change of status credits)
Make sure to request a written reply.


----------



## Meath Lady (29 Jul 2017)

Black Sheep . What does change of status credits mean please?


----------



## Black Sheep (31 Jul 2017)

Change of status credits are awarded when you change employment from class D to class A.
Example:-
You had been working in class D employment, moved to class A in 2002 (census). You may be awarded "change of Status" credits from the date you started the census back to the beginning of that year and 52 credits for the previous year.
These credits can only be used to help qualify for Con. State Pension


----------



## Meath Lady (31 Jul 2017)

Hi Black Sheep. I will follow up on that as soon as I get my contribution record. Whilst rooting through some old files I came across paperwork where I had written to Social welfare several years ago requesting much of this information, but only received back partial information. 

Today I went to get my public services card which will allow me access my social welfare records online and was assisted by an extremely helpful lady. Also the chap from Buncrana rang me this morning and assured me that I am entitled to Homemakers Credits from April 1994 to Feb 2012 even though I had my pension and he will forward this in writing. Delighted with that info and delighted with how helpful the Social welfare staff were . Thanks again to all here for the advice also.


----------



## Meath Lady (1 Aug 2017)

Just to add my letter arrived promptly from Buncrana Dept of Social Protection this morning. I will not receive a credit . I t is a disregard of those years . So thats perfect. Excellent  prompt service from Dept of Social Protection.


----------



## Meath Lady (3 Aug 2017)

i now have my statement of contributions and my letter indicating a disregard for the homemakers scheme. Should I contact anybody in particular in Citizens Advice and does one generally make an appointment.


----------



## Monbretia (3 Aug 2017)

No appointments in citizens info, it's a walk in service and just wait.   There is a mix of employees and volunteers in offices with usually a good mix of skills and if you say initially when you call in what your query is they will direct you to the person best able to answer your question.   If they can't for any reason they will usually find out the answer for you and ring you if you ask.

It's a pretty common query in the offices, they even keep the forms to get your record pre printed for handing out.


----------



## Meath Lady (4 Aug 2017)

Thanks Monbretia. Thats my next project so


----------



## Black Sheep (4 Aug 2017)

I would do a rough calculation before going to CIC as you may not get the pension specialist on the day.
From your contrib. record :-

Add all the A contributions
Add all credits
Total of both = ?
Didvide this total by the number of years (49 - 8 homemakers =41) to get the yearly average.

Say this figure is between 20 and 29 your pension based on to day's rates would be €202.80.

As there are further pension changes in the pipeline who knows what next? and I don't have a crystal ball. Maybe we should all be saving up for our zimmer frames to get us to work


----------



## Meath Lady (7 Aug 2017)

Will do that before going  thanks


----------

